# Show Your Schwinn Ben-Hur



## hoofhearted (Jul 22, 2013)

EVER HEAR OF ONE ??  Do you own a Schwinn that is badged Ben-Hur ???

.............  patric cafaro


----------



## bricycle (Jul 22, 2013)

I BEG your pardon??? Oh... bicycle. I've heard of, but never seen.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi, Patric-

I've only seen one. Kim Smith owned it at one time and Aaron ended up with it and restored it.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 22, 2013)

*Schwinn Ben-Hur*

HEY TO MARK ... whoa ... that bicycle is a thing of beauty !!!  Colors are incredible together.  Seems a bit unusual 
to see a Ben-Hur badge on a 30's Schwinn ... but it sure looks regal !!!

thank you, Mark !!! ...................  patric


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Ben Hur*

There was a Schwinn 30's Motorbike with a Ben Hur badge
at the West Bend WI swap meet in Feb 2013. It was all original.
I studied it for awhile because I have a 1937 CWC Ben Hur.
I don't have a pic of it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## laid55 (Oct 27, 2015)

hoofhearted said:


> EVER HEAR OF ONE ??  Do you own a Schwinn that is badged Ben-Hur ???
> 
> .............  patric cafaro
> 
> View attachment 105542




Do You think the bike in the ad is a BC model or a C model like mine? mine is a 38' and I believe the ad is also.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 27, 2015)

laid55 said:


> Do You think the bike in the ad is a BC model or a C model like mine? mine is a 38' and I believe the ad is also.View attachment 246472



BC in the Ad

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 28, 2015)

View attachment 246516i have   two benn her  bicycles  one  mens and one ladies   both are for sale also    the mens   200.00  shipped   the l;adies  150.00 shipped  View attachment 246511 in the lwr 48  or  ill listen to reasonable  offers
 also  chucksoldbikes on the cabe or  cpcsps@yahoo.com


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi I'm new here, here's a bit of a rat rod I bought today, first prewar or maybe not, head-badge says Ben- Hur , any thoughts on the make, regardless with the price of tanks and skiptooth chains it's most likely going to stay

 a rider


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 12, 2015)

first pic did not load


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 16, 2015)

*Ben Hur Bike*



37fleetwood said:


>




What is the year model of this bicycle? IS this an AMF built in Little Rock, Arkansas or built elsewhere? Thanking in advance for any good info...     pappy


----------



## EDDIE PRYOR (Sep 28, 2021)

Just found this Ben-Her bicycle here in Indianapolis.
Looks Like a lot of Schwinn parts. is it a Schwinn?
Any info would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 28, 2021)

Schwinn. Yes indeed. 1936.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 28, 2021)

EDDIE PRYOR said:


> Just found this Ben-Her bicycle here in Indianapolis.
> Looks Like a lot of Schwinn parts. is it a Schwinn?
> Any info would be great.
> Thanks
> ...



Boy o boy that is a jewel man!  Congrats to you!


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 28, 2021)

37fleetwood said:


> View attachment 544534View attachment 544535View attachment 544536View attachment 544537View attachment 544538View attachment 544539View attachment 544540View attachment 544541View attachment 544542View attachment 544543



That’s a very cool bike, one I have not seen before!


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 28, 2021)

I don't know who owns this. I found it in my files. I think it's a 1927, at least that's how it's filed.


----------

